# How 2 Free line live bait



## DaFox

Hi, i have nerver done it.So i need toi know how to Free Line a Live Bait of a Pier for KINGS.I need to know what Bait to use.How big and what kind of Leader to use and how to fish with this Free Lineing Live bait.

I have a 10 Foot Beach/Surf Rod with a large Open Face Spinning trype REEL trhat holds 250 yards of 20 test mono, are 300 yards of 15 test mono. Is this Rig OK?

I need to know it all guys.Thanks


----------



## Live4Fish

Alright first off you may want a bigger reel or just go with power pro cuz the kings like to spool people. i use a penn 750 with a bout 450 yds of 50lb power pro and 50 yds of 30lb mono backing to hold it. For bait and rigs, I use 81 lb wire leader with a single size 3 treble hook or a stinger rig with 2 size 2 treble hooks. Bait: live hardtails(blue runners), live mullet in the plus size andfrozen cigar minnows work good. your rod will be fine but your reel would be better with power pro but its expensive and so is a new reel. 250 yds will be fine for a 20lb and under king but anything above that and your pushing it cuz chances are you will get spooled :banghead. I hope this helped.


----------



## DaFox

Thanks, i might try and run me down a bigger reel.But how do i rig it up and fish it?


----------



## FishAddict

That is plenty of line, but if it is a low quality reel and you hook a large king you may have drag issues= broken line.Most regular pier guys frown on braid when king fishing. Old school Mitchell 302'shold about 330yds or so of 15 lb, andyou will see nearly as many of those on the piers as the reels that hold more. Most schoolies won't take 1/3 of it. The 10' rod is big, but if you don't fish much I wouldn't buy one until I knew I really liked to do it and knew exactly what I wanted. Once you are addicted, you will want a custom built 9'rod.That is the first tell-tale sign of the incurable sickness.


----------



## DaFox

Thanks FishAddit.I use to Fish alot back home in NC off the Outer Banks.I had a bad Stroke 5 years ago and not done any fishing at all since then.But i can tell you right now i am a ADDIT,just been held back by health for a long time.I had a 13 footer custom built back in the mid 70s.It was a Beast to handel all day,But when a 35+Pound Red Drum is on the other end.WELL,I love it,lol.The 10Footers ithinking about going to get.Do you think a 9 Footer would be Better?.I want what best,just need to know.Thanks


> *FishAddict (5/22/2009)*That is plenty of line, but if it is a low quality reel and you hook a large king you may have drag issues= broken line.Most regular pier guys frown on braid when king fishing. Old school Mitchell 302'shold about 330yds or so of 15 lb, andyou will see nearly as many of those on the piers as the reels that hold more. Most schoolies won't take 1/3 of it. The 10' rod is big, but if you don't fish much I wouldn't buy one until I knew I really liked to do it and knew exactly what I wanted. Once you are addicted, you will want a custom built 9'rod.That is the first tell-tale sign of the incurable sickness.


----------



## Live4Fish

He's right about the rod but they are gennerally expensive I own 3 customs and my king rod alone is 230 bucks but i fish with it alot so i get my moneys woth out of it. Most custom king or cobia rods will have wide ring guides so you can spot them by that and they are gennerally alot lighter than most others.


----------

